# Waiting, how long yall think we have?



## josseymo (Aug 16, 2013)

This will be my first kids. I want to be here when she has them but I work a lot, should I be asking for time off soon. As far as I know she was bred end of March through sometime in first 2 weeks of April. Didn't think my young buck did the job until her bag started getting bigger a few days ago.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

1 week; 2 at most? It is hard to see her udder, but she is huge! She is looking very hollow in her sides and hips. Is she full Nigerian?


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

How old is she. My doe is 4 and has a bag of similar size. She is due from August 1st-25


----------



## josseymo (Aug 16, 2013)

Not sure if she's full Nigerian or how old she is. I bought her at an auction in March and she went into heat a few days later. I thought my Pygmy buck was too young to breed her but I guess he did the job. I lost him last month, just woke up one morning and he was dead. He looked healthy as could be too. Should I move the wether that she is penned with out? I thought I was going to lose him to cocci last week but he has come back around.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Do you remember the exact date you got her, or near it? If she was bred in March, then she will be kidding within the week


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

It appears that the kids have dropped, so it should be soon. Look for a thick, opaque white discharge. My does usually kid within roughly 6-8 hours of that appearing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is definitely getting closer. All I can say is, keep an eye on her. You know that Doe code of honor. We never know.

Her udder is filled but, when it gets super tight, it is close. Happy Kidding


----------



## josseymo (Aug 16, 2013)

She finally had a little buckling but she still looks huge. It has been 3 hours since she had him but I thought I felt another and she still shows signs of labor but is back to eating hay. Could she still have another at this point?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yes, but you need to go in and check to see if it's mispresented. She may need help to deliver it. If you can't do it, I would call a vet ASAP.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That is too long for her to be in labor with no kids. She's so huge, I can't imagine there would've only been one. Was he very big? Is she acting okay? Has she let the baby nurse?


----------



## josseymo (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute little guy. Has she passed her placenta yet?


----------



## josseymo (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes placenta has passed. Do they share the placenta with multiple kids? I just can't believe she only had one and is still so big. She looks like she has more than one left in there.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Well, if she passed it, then she's probably done.  He's really cute!
sometimes they'll have one when there's multiples, other times they'll have two- I've never heard of three or more, but I suppose it's possible.
Is she a FF? cause we had a FF once that was HUGE and she only had one; looked just as fat after she was done.


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Awe he's beautifull I want a black and white one so bad !! Hope all goes well !!


----------



## josseymo (Aug 16, 2013)

I took another look at her. Now she has stuff hanging out again. Should I go in to help or let her be? She hasn't ever really liked me touching her.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Could be another placenta; I would wait a while and see if she passes it on her own-sometimes it takes a while. Supposedly if the kid nurses it triggers it to release. Of course keep a close eye on her.


----------

